# 1607: Unable to install installshield scripting runtime error - Win10



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone had this error installing any old games? 1607: Unable to install installshield scripting runtime error

The game is COD 2 and am running Windows 10 x64.... am sure I have installed this on a previous Windows 10 build, tried a quick google though it's throwing up a load of old threads related to Windows XP


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 16, 2016)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...l/7a8d93fb-9883-4af4-a797-7437e5232305?auth=1


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2016)

Neither ending msiexec nor repairing MSI works....


----------

